# Spinning Maltese hair into yarn



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I first heard of spinning dog hair into yarn a few years ago after reading the book "The Maltese Dog A History of The Breed" by Virginia T. Leitch. It had a very interesting chapter on the subject and said, "Some of the finest and silkiest yarn, yet strong and firm is made from the coats of Maltese dog." At first I thought it sounded a little strange, but then I thought about how yarn is made from fibers of other animals - wool from sheep, cashmere from goats, etc. - so why not my beautiful little babies! And I love the idea of having such a special keepsake. 

I did some checking and found several places that will spin your pet's hair into yarn. The only problem is Maltese don't shed! I keep the hair that comes out of their brush (which is only a minuscule amount) and save the clippings from their haircuts, but I can only keep the hair that is two inches or longer. I've been saving their hair for 4 years, and I'm only up to 2 1/2 oz for Susie and 2 1/4 oz for Sadie. I could combine their hair and double the amount, but I really want to have something made from each of them. 

Here's a picture of Susie's hair at the last weigh-in...lol.
Susie says: "Hey, that looks familiar!" 









Here's the place I plan to send the hair to once I have enough:http://www.vipfibers.com/ They make a scarf with a paw print design in it, and that's what I would really love to have made from Susie's hair and maybe a hat from Sadie, but the scarf requires 10 oz of hair. At this rate it will take me over 10 years! I would love to have a sweater made from their hair, but that would take a lifetime!

So, has anyone else had something made from their furbaby's hair? Or am I just weird...lol!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i saw a ad in a magazine for a women who will knit you a teddy ,out of old pet hair :wub: jo


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

I wish I had known about this yesterday, I would've saved Sophia's hair from her 'big cut' .. and all the hair that I've retrieved from the mats here lately... I told my hubby, that I swear I have enough hair for another puppy! :wacko1:


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Sep 25 2008, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640372


> I wish I had known about this yesterday, I would've saved Sophia's hair from her 'big cut' .. and all the hair that I've retrieved from the mats here lately... I told my hubby, that I swear I have enough hair for another puppy! :wacko1:[/B]



Mats won't spin. I spun hair from my cousin's retriever and made her a hat which she dearly loves. Since I didn't have enough for a full hat I did it in stripes of very soft sheep's wool and stripes of the dog's hair. You might consider something like that if you really want something this lifetime <G> (no I don't generally do it for other people, sorry).


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I think its a cute idea but I would be concerned that I would get something back that wasn't exactly made by the fur I would sent it, after all accidents do happen. I knew someone who worked in a funeral home years ago and he used to tell me that when they creamated people they didn't always give back all of the ashes because there would be too much of it and that sometimes they would also get a little mixed in with other peoples. I guess I'm just to anal about things like that. I would only believe it if I could see it myself and know that it would be my Bianca's fur ONLY.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love the idea, Maybe you could have something smaller made, if and when you decide I want to see the finished product


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Personally, I like the little bone toy (2oz of hair) & small bear (4oz of hair) as keepsakes. I think it would be great to have little things like that to remind you of them when they are no longer with you in a keepsake chest along with some of their other favorite things. :wub2:

I also like the throw, but you would need about 5 more Maltese to make that! Better start rescuing!  *


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE


> i saw a ad in a magazine for a women who will knit you a teddy ,out of old pet hair :wub: jo[/B]


Aww, a teddy would be sweet! :wub: 

QUOTE


> I wish I had known about this yesterday, I would've saved Sophia's hair from her 'big cut' .. and all the hair that I've retrieved from the mats here lately... I told my hubby, that I swear I have enough hair for another puppy! :wacko1:[/B]


I know what you mean...it's amazing how much comes off with a haircut! I thought I had a huge amount by now. I was shocked when I weighed each of their hair and it was less than 3oz  

QUOTE


> Mats won't spin. I spun hair from my cousin's retriever and made her a hat which she dearly loves. Since I didn't have enough for a full hat I did it in stripes of very soft sheep's wool and stripes of the dog's hair. You might consider something like that if you really want something this lifetime <G> (no I don't generally do it for other people, sorry).[/B]


Oh, that sounds lovely! I might have to consider blending it with something else so I'll have enough. I feel like I've been saving their hair for sooo long and I'm getting impatient!

QUOTE


> I think its a cute idea but I would be concerned that I would get something back that wasn't exactly made by the fur I would sent it, after all accidents do happen. I knew someone who worked in a funeral home years ago and he used to tell me that when they creamated people they didn't always give back all of the ashes because there would be too much of it and that sometimes they would also get a little mixed in with other peoples. I guess I'm just to anal about things like that. I would only believe it if I could see it myself and know that it would be my Bianca's fur ONLY.[/B]


That did cross my mind, but I couldn't find anyone locally who does this, so I guess I would just have to trust that what I get back really is their hair. If it isn't white, then I'll know for sure! :w00t: 

QUOTE


> I love the idea, Maybe you could have something smaller made, if and when you decide I want to see the finished product[/B]


I will definitely post pictures once I have something made  . It might be a few more years, though! :smstarz: 

QUOTE


> Personally, I like the little bone toy (2oz of hair) & small bear (4oz of hair) as keepsakes. I think it would be great to have little things like that to remind you of them when they are no longer with you in a keepsake chest along with some of their other favorite things. :wub2:
> 
> I also like the throw, but you would need about 5 more Maltese to make that! Better start rescuing! [/B]


Isn't that the truth!  

It would definitely be something to treasure forever. :wub: The bone and the bear are adorable. It's so hard to decide! I just noticed they also have a hugs and kisses lace knit scarf that only takes 5oz of hair. hmmm....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have that site saved in my favorites... have had it for some time. I did think I would get Missy's hair spun but then never did it and once she passed... I couldn't bring myself to do it. My thought was to make little scarf to go on her favorite plush doggie. Many months later I wish I had done it.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Sep 25 2008, 10:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640792


> I have that site saved in my favorites... have had it for some time. I did think I would get Missy's hair spun but then never did it and once she passed... I couldn't bring myself to do it. My thought was to make little scarf to go on her favorite plush doggie. Many months later I wish I had done it.[/B]


Oh Terry, I understand. It would have been hard to do after she passed. :smcry: 

Maybe you could start saving Naddie and Quincy's hair and have something extra special made. :wub:


----------

